# EFEST 18650 from VAPEMOB any good?



## JsPLAYn (28/6/16)

So since I started vaping I was advised against efest 18650 batteries due to there stated specs are inaccurate 

So now I own one received with a bundle purchase.. I just want to be double sure as when I read reviews it's very mixed in the sense of 50%good and 50%bad.. 

I'd like to have some guys share opinions on these batteries

Thanks

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## Christos (28/6/16)

I still use efest batteries. They are marked for 35A but I treat them like 20A batteries. 
Not a days issue with them. 
Also I mostly run them between 8 and 12 amps on mechs.


----------



## Mark121m (28/6/16)

Mine is 3000mah 35amp.
But it's 25amp as mooch has tested.
I'm loving them in my all day dual mod.
3days battery life.


----------



## Jakey (28/6/16)

Never had an issue with efests


----------



## ChadB (28/6/16)

Sorry to hi-jack the thread, didn't know where to ask this.
But what batteries should I look at? I'm not an Efest fan, I currently use LG HG2's and Sony VTC4's but i've had them for a few months now and want to get some new ones since i'm overseas. TIA


----------



## Mark121m (28/6/16)

I would keep to LG brownies 3000mah 20amp
And Sony Vtc4
Best batteries 


ChadB said:


> Sorry to hi-jack the thread, didn't know where to ask this.
> But what batteries should I look at? I'm not an Efest fan, I currently use LG HG2's and Sony VTC4's but i've had them for a few months now and want to get some new ones since i'm overseas. TIA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/6/16)

Samsung 30Q i rate over LGs

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m (29/6/16)

Samsung Pinky 30Q are.nice
3000mah @ 25amp rated.



Kalashnikov said:


> Samsung 30Q i rate over LGs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/6/16)

Have a purple EFEST battery in my gf's Subox Nano and I think it's fantastic; it gives you enough power and lasts mighty long. A great battery in my opinion.


----------



## ljimmie05 (2/7/16)

The specs may not be accurate but iv never had a prob with my pair even after 6months of almost everyday use they still last alil more than a day..they all good imo!


----------



## Silver (4/7/16)

jsplayn said:


> So since I started vaping I was advised against efest 18650 batteries due to there stated specs are inaccurate
> 
> So now I own one received with a bundle purchase.. I just want to be double sure as when I read reviews it's very mixed in the sense of 50%good and 50%bad..
> 
> ...



Hi @jsplayn - i have eight Efest 2500 mah purple flat tops running in my Reos (in rotation). Got them over a year ago from VapeKing. Never had any problems with them. They still charge to 4.20V and hold that well when left standing. Their wrappings have also lasted very well. I vape them generally at about 0.5 ohms (so about 8 amps) so am not stressing them. Thats probably why they have lasted and performed well. 

Based on what I've read, I would say dont use them for extreme vaping.


----------



## JsPLAYn (4/7/16)

Thanks guys.. sets me alot more at ease about using them.  

I've noticed quite a few guys using them and even VAPEMOB selling them then figured they can't be all that bad as most makes them out to be.. good to have some clarity

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------

